# Single 42 year old considering freezing her eggs



## mandsb

Hello everybody, 

I am putting this message up for two reasons.  A personal reason primarily – I am 42, single and childless.  Having put aside the thought of children and instead led a full, fun and fulfilling life, I am now realising that I may have left it too late to have any children at all.  And so, I am thinking about freezing my eggs.  In order to help me work out whether it is for me or not then I am really keen to talk to someone who has been through the process - whether their experiences are positive or negative.  

At the same time, I am a documentary filmmaker who works for Al Jazeera.  From the little research into egg freezing that I have done so far I realise that this is important and potentially revolutionary territory that is little known about and even less discussed.  I thought that my journey through the wider subject as I make up my mind whether to freeze my own eggs or not would make for a fascinating and valuable documentary that could be of huge help to other women who are in the same situation as me.  And so, I’m going to be making a film as I go for Al Jazeera’s Correspondent strand.  The film is going to be observational, and as natural and honest as possible.  It will follow me as I  deliberate over, agonise about and finally decide whether to freeze my eggs or not.  It will follow me as I do whatever I would do anyway even if the cameras weren’t there - consult experts, someone who has done it before, speak to my best friends, my mum, and also someone who has gone through the process of egg freezing or who has thought about it seriously. 

I'd love to hear from anyone who can help me with this - from the personal point of view primarily but if anyone is interested in taking part in the documentary too then that would be fantastic.  

You can mail me on [email protected]

Thank you very much.

Amanda


----------



## Mel D

Amanda
I don't think freezing eggs is that successful from what I have read. You would be better off getting a fertility MoT to see where your ovarian reserve is at, whether you have any fibroids, blocked tubes etc and then doing frozen embryo banking using donor sperm over 3 cycles. I'm not interested in the documentary by the way.
Good luck
Mel x


----------



## karenanna

Amanda

Please also have a read of this link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=876.0 in terms of your documentary

KA xxx


----------

